# BBC Symphony Orchestra available now in Flow Orchestral template! (for Cubase, Vienna, Lemur)



## marcodistefano (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi All,

I got lot of fun these last days adding the new BBC Symphony Orchestra in Flow

If you are interested to have a solid working template with Cubase give it a look!
www.artificialharmonics.com

Available in the pro version together with other 42 libraries or in a dedicate product called Flow BBCSO

Here is a short video I just published


I will start using it now and posting some demos of this library used in flow!


----------

